# Hands on all the time with a PUP !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

starts when the pup comes home - hand feed part of the time & correct ( just remove the food ) ears mouth paws etc - as a pack leader you are in charge - V's will always push the limits - a gentile correction & eVery time - the rest is history - still a pain in the azz - but much more fun to live with ! Very simple - the V - part of the family - they do love to be touched and loved - may be the only control that VVorks - LOL


----------

